# polarized lens or not?



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

I and thinking about new cycling glasses and I am pretty much decided on what I want. The only area that I am wavering on is polarized lenses. 

I can see the benefit of polarized lenses for people on water or snow but not for cyclists. I would have thought glare is a good thing for us. Glare would help us to see water in holes or judge weather a dark spot on the road is oil or nothing to worry about.

What are your thoughts, do you like polarized lenses for cycling?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I would not get polarized for cycling. 
I get them for fishing. Somtimes when I can't find my other glasses I wear the polarized ones for my ride. You can get this weird 3-D affect when there are wet spots on the road or looking at certain things. I have never noticed any advantage to using them while cycling. In fact, I don't like using them.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes to polarization, IME. Glare is a fatiguing nuisance, and not helpful. Reflections at certain angles from any non-metallic surface are polarized -- including smooth asphalt pavement. So the reflection does not help you distinguish hazards.

The only, very minor, drawback is interference with the lcd display on some bike computers. Easily remedied with a slight tilt of the head.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

vivid said:


> I and thinking about new cycling glasses and I am pretty much decided on what I want. The only area that I am wavering on is polarized lenses.
> 
> I can see the benefit of polarized lenses for people on water or snow but not for cyclists. I would have thought glare is a good thing for us. Glare would help us to see water in holes or judge weather a dark spot on the road is oil or nothing to worry about.
> 
> What are your thoughts, do you like polarized lenses for cycling?



I like grey polarized lenses for any high-to-medium light situations. Colors remain true and polarized lenses offer good UV protection. They do reduce glare and that may or may not be a good thing.

My glasses have interchangeable lens cartridges and I'm considering getting amber or rose lenses for low-light situations.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Get polarized. Eliminates glare off road. Things are clearer (too me).


----------



## ptizzy (Aug 4, 2012)

Cycing, running, golfing...always go with polarized! looks cooler too!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Did you want to be able to read the display on the bike computer?


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

vivid said:


> I and thinking about new cycling glasses and I am pretty much decided on what I want. The only area that I am wavering on is polarized lenses.
> 
> I can see the benefit of polarized lenses for people on water or snow but not for cyclists. I would have thought glare is a good thing for us. Glare would help us to see water in holes or judge weather a dark spot on the road is oil or nothing to worry about.
> 
> What are your thoughts, do you like polarized lenses for cycling?


Go polarized, helps prevent UVA and UVB rays to the eyes.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised people are finding glare issues with (quality) non-polarized glasses.

Red lenses seem to do everything right for me. Only time I'd opt otherwise is if it's of the brightest days.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

ewitz said:


> Did you want to be able to read the display on the bike computer?


This is another reason I don't care for the polarized. Hard to read the computer.
With a high quality pair of shades, I don't get glare issues others have stated.
This seems to be an, um, er, eh, "polarizing" topic.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> I'm kinda surprised people are finding glare issues with (quality) non-polarized glasses.
> 
> Red lenses seem to do everything right for me. Only time I'd opt otherwise is if it's of the brightest days.


Yup. My Rudy's with the "Racing Red" lenses are the best I've ever used.:thumbsup:


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> ...
> Red lenses seem to do everything right for me. Only time I'd opt otherwise is if it's of the brightest days.


Hmmm...never used red lenses. Always been partial to polarized amber for all conditions.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I live and ride in a rural area with lots of trees. I want higher contrast lenses on my glasses. I want to be able to pick out road hazards on shadowy roads.

I also like contrast lenses for driving on hazy days, which we have a lot of during the summer. Bluebird days with blinding sun aren't that common around here.

All quality lenses (and even a lot of inferior lenses) provide UVA and UVB protection. Polarized lenses eliminate reflected glare. They don't eliminate direct glare. They're most useful for water and snow sports.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago, I drove half way across town to purchase a pair of Serengeti sunglasses which were on sale. They had polarized lenses, which I'd never worn before, and I had an absolutely terrible experience with them. 
While driving home, I was distracted by all of the black circles that I could see in my driver and passenger side windows, which is either the factory tinting or tempering of the glass. I could also see dark, wavering lines and shadows in my peripheral vision, which was very annoying. I also had a lot of difficulty making out the digital display on my dashboard. I returned them about an hour later, and was not too happy at having to do that. 

I'm curious if anyone else has had a similar experience?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, Piano. Looking at or through glass or plastic will do this. That is why it can be hard to read your cycling computer.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, piano piano, my polarized lenses can make it impossible to read the radio and clock leds in my Honda, and you can get funny effects when you're looking through other polarized pieces of glass. But I tell you this -- when I wear my polarized, old school green tinted prescription sunglasses, my eyes relax in a way they were never able to do with any other lens coloration/polarization, etc. I love my polarized lenses.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

King Arthur said:


> Go polarized, helps prevent UVA and UVB rays to the eyes.


I like polarized lenses, but they have absolutely nothing to do with UV. All high-quality sunglass lenses filter UV effectively.


----------



## Downshifter (May 30, 2011)

I have polarized lens in my current perscription sunglasses. The the next pair will not be polarized. It's hard to describe, but there is weird effect making things look a little off for me.


----------



## illini4life (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't bother paying for polarized. They are only really useful in fishing imo as they take the glare off of the water that you constantly are staring at.


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

illini4life said:


> Don't bother paying for polarized. They are only really useful in fishing imo as they take the glare off of the water that you constantly are staring at.


This is complete nonsense - wearing polarized lenses for road glare in both wet and dry conditions, not to mention the brutal glare that can come in winter conditions is real....

They take the glare off everything, not simply water - cars, road, wet read.

They also work when driving, cycling, walking...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've only worn polarized sunglasses while fishing or skiing, definitely helps there. But I never seem to notice ANY glare while cycling with all my NON-polarized Oakley/Rudy ones.


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> I've only worn polarized sunglasses while fishing or skiing, definitely helps there. But I never seem to notice ANY glare while cycling with all my NON-polarized Oakley/Rudy ones.


If you are riding on blacktop, the odds are there is glare depending on the angle of the sun, and all the other obvious factors, you may not notice it, but it doesn't go away.

I use polarized lenses for driving - when I'me driving home due west at 5:30 pm certain times of the year the road glare is flat out brutal, same in the mornings dead east. Winter is big deal as well, obviously.

My point is not to argue their need for cycling - to each their own; my point was simply stating they are only for fishing is beyond silly.

Cheers,
BN


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Vivid -- so there you have it!*

The choice is as clear as.....................mud.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

ptizzy said:


> Cycing, running, golfing...always go with polarized! looks cooler too!


Actually, golfing is the one sport you shouldn't wear polarized lenses for. The polarization flattens your view, making it more difficult to read greens and judge slopes /hills. You'll notice that no golf specific sunglasses (like Oakley G30 lenses) ever have polarized lenses.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

i have a pair of smiths with polarized grey, red (ignitor) and clear lenses.

polarization of the lens is like putting up horizontal blinds, thus cutting off the sun glare in increments. lcds are represented in lines, both horizontal or vertical. if the lcd is presented horizontal, then it would be blocked from viewing by the polarization. my garmin forerunner 305 lcd is vertical, so thus, i have no problems seeing it horizontal. but, when i rotate it 90-degrees, it turns dark.

the red (ignitor) lens which is non-polarized has a very broad range. i was shocked that it actually helped in in moderately bright conditions. probably more taxing on the eyes than dark lenses & probably polarized lenses.

all polycarbonate (lenses, car windows, etc.) filter out UVB inherently. I believe something extra is added for UVA, but, any high quality lens should incorporate this feature.

i have not really evaluated polarized lenses.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Buckeye Nation said:


> If you are riding on blacktop, the odds are there is glare depending on the angle of the sun, and all the other obvious factors, you may not notice it, but it doesn't go away.
> 
> I use polarized lenses for driving - when I'me driving home due west at 5:30 pm certain times of the year the road glare is flat out brutal, same in the mornings dead east. Winter is big deal as well, obviously.
> 
> ...



I never stated that they were only for fishing. 
I said that on the water, it was OBVIOUS, to me, that polarized helped with the glare. But, while cycling, there has not been one time where I said to myself "Wow. the glare...I need to wear polarized". If your eyes are more sensitive or the glare conditions more obvious to you, then by all means go polarized.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

T K said:


> Yup. My Rudy's with the "Racing Red" lenses are the best I've ever used.:thumbsup:


My Rudies are oragne, same thing? I also have the prescription inserts. I love my Rudies.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

T K said:


> Yes, Piano. Looking at or through glass or plastic will do this. That is why it can be hard to read your cycling computer.


Difficulty reading LCD displays through polarized glasses has nothing to do with "looking through glass or plastic", and everything to do with the fact that any LCD display is by itself based on a polarized filter. When you are looking at LCD display through polarized glasses, you are looking through two layers of polarized glass at once. Depending on how the polarization planes of these two layers are rotated relative to each other, you can either see the LCD display perfectly fine or not see it at all.

Polarized glasses inside the car are absolutely irreplaceable, since they "erase" the reflection of the dashboard in the windshield (and any stuff that might be lying on the dashboard). As for cycling... it is less important I'd say. However, it should be noted that the world looks better through polarized glasses.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> My Rudies are oragne, same thing? I also have the prescription inserts. I love my Rudies.


The label should be on the lenses on one of the bottom edges usually. T K's in this case are indeed labeled the "Racing Red" ones I presume. I have that as well on my secondary Rudy pair. Main pair however is the photochromic version.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Buckeye Nation said:


> This is complete nonsense - wearing polarized lenses for road glare in both wet and dry conditions, not to mention the brutal glare that can come in winter conditions is real....
> 
> They take the glare off everything, not simply water - cars, road, wet read.
> 
> They also work when driving, cycling, walking...


Nicely put. 

A couple of situations when I may not recommend polarized SGs to my patients:

1. Skiers: often difficult to judge moguls/bumps/ irregularities on the snow surface. 
2. Pilots: readouts from various angles may be difficult to read. 

Most other outdoor activities do well with polarized lenses, including cycling.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

I think either will work. I have used both. I am currently using Tifosi Logic with the High Speed Red Fototec Lens. They change from a light red/rose color to a darker red. I just don't want to have to change my lenses any longer. My concern is more for the UVA & UVB protection & yes I can see my computer easily.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used both. Oakley black irridium polarised and non. I have noticed no advantage with polarised, so I normally just use regular lenses.


----------



## mr-bike (Jul 2, 2012)

*Rudy*

I swear by my Rudy Project photochromic lenses, despite having polarized glasses I use for other sporting interests. RP give good clear undistorted vision


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

You're not following the thread - go back and read the original post by illini4life, or look at the threaded view bar above, then my reply will make more sense.

Cheers


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

For me it is clear, if I buy a pair of sunglasses they are polarized.


----------



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

Cni2i said:


> Nicely put.
> 
> A couple of situations when I may not recommend polarized SGs to my patients:
> 
> ...


It's for that exact reason that I would have thought polarized lenses would be better for cyclists. It is interesting to hear everyone's view on the subject,


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

vivid said:


> It's for that exact reason that I would have thought polarized lenses would be better for cyclists. It is interesting to hear everyone's view on the subject,


My apologies for that general statement. Specifically, polarized glasses may not be the best for certain instances while skiing because they will block light reflecting off of icy patches for instance. As those of you who do a lot of skiing, you probably notice that the reflections of the slick icy snow surfaces actually help to at least alert you of the potential hazard(s) up head. 

So although polarized lenses definitely make it more comfortable on the eyes while skiing, you just have to be aware of this potential hazard. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Ditto for the Rudy Racing Red. Rudy claims they did something special to address the problems reading LCD screens. I have never had any issues seeing what's on the screen from any angle with their polarized lenses.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> I'm kinda surprised people are finding glare issues with (quality) non-polarized glasses.
> 
> Red lenses seem to do everything right for me. Only time I'd opt otherwise is if it's of the brightest days.



You might be missing the point - polarization helps eliminate glare from objects. So, makes it easier to see if that puddle is just a wet spot on the road, or a deep, wheel-eating pothole. Helps see through the windshield glare to see if the driver sees you, or is focused elsewhere. Makes tar lines jet black instead of glossy black - though, there's no real benefit there, other than it's easier on the eyes.

It's not that the lenses themselves are "causing" or "preventing" glare from looking through them, which is a poorly-worded way of saying what you seem to be talking about. That would be better categorized as 'flare.' 

Personally, I like polarized glasses. The drawback for me is that they tend to be a little bit too dark in anything less than full sun. If someone had a polarized rose lens, they'd have my eternal sunglass business.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

danl1 said:


> You might be missing the point - polarization helps eliminate glare from objects. So, makes it easier to see if that puddle is just a wet spot on the road, or a deep, wheel-eating pothole. Helps see through the windshield glare to see if the driver sees you, or is focused elsewhere. Makes tar lines jet black instead of glossy black - though, there's no real benefit there, other than it's easier on the eyes.
> 
> It's not that the lenses themselves are "causing" or "preventing" glare from looking through them, which is a poorly-worded way of saying what you seem to be talking about. That would be better categorized as 'flare.'
> 
> Personally, I like polarized glasses. The drawback for me is that they tend to be a little bit too dark in anything less than full sun. If someone had a polarized rose lens, they'd have my eternal sunglass business.


Oakley fire iridium polarized?


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to use non-polarized Oakleys and switched to polarized Rudy Genetyks and the Rudys are far superior. Everything is much sharper and there is no glare. As far as the computer is concerned, the Rudy Polaraized Gray 3FX do not black out your computer and you can see it perfectly. They brag about the fact that they will not distort lcd screens and it really is true.

Rudy Project Genetyk Matte Black Frame With Polar 3fx Grey Laser Lenses


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

danl1 said:


> You might be missing the point - polarization helps eliminate glare from objects. So, makes it easier to see if that puddle is just a wet spot on the road, or a deep, wheel-eating pothole. Helps see through the windshield glare to see if the driver sees you, or is focused elsewhere. Makes tar lines jet black instead of glossy black - though, there's no real benefit there, other than it's easier on the eyes.
> 
> It's not that the lenses themselves are "causing" or "preventing" glare from looking through them, which is a poorly-worded way of saying what you seem to be talking about. That would be better categorized as 'flare.'
> 
> Personally, I like polarized glasses. The drawback for me is that they tend to be a little bit too dark in anything less than full sun. If someone had a polarized rose lens, they'd have my eternal sunglass business.


My post was speaking in terms of effectiveness, not "causing" or "preventing". I'd find that my non-polarized lenses would be enough in terms of being able to identify such obstacles on the road with ease.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

ewitz said:


> Did you want to be able to read the display on the bike computer?


I have polarized lenses and a Garmin Edge 500. I can read the display just fine.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have polarized Rudy's with no issues on a Vetta VR100.
-but- on the issue of polarization I was in the airport once and a screen was blacked out. My wife says look at that monitor there, and all I had was a black screen. Strange, but if I turned my head, the screen was visible? Somehow, the screen was setup 90* off of every other screen, that was weird. My Land Rover had that a bit too, if I turned my head and leaned to see the center stack, it was sideways, stuff would black out. 
Point being I am no scientist, but polarization must have a clear 'up and down' that I would think most manufacturers are aware of.
Personally, I'd never have a set without. It's like magic!


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Buckeye Nation said:


> This is complete nonsense - wearing polarized lenses for road glare in both wet and dry conditions, not to mention the brutal glare that can come in winter conditions is real....
> 
> They take the glare off everything, not simply water - cars, road, wet read.
> 
> They also work when driving, cycling, walking...


The above is complete nonsense. A 9% permissive lens will reduce the intensity of the glare by 91%. So if the lens has a pol filter it will reduce the remaining 9%. WOW, 9%, what a crippling intensity!

A polarized lens doesn't even reduce all glare - only that of the right polarization, and it will not reduce glare off of metal since it is not polarized. :thumbsup:

The big benefit of a polarized filter for fishing is because you want to be able to see THROUGH the glare and beneath the water. No one needs to see through asphalt.


----------



## unsunken (Aug 6, 2012)

I got my first pair of non-polarized sunglasses for snow hiking. They're fine on the snow since I can see texture better, but the glare is distracting anywhere else I wear them.
Plus, if you look at the selection of sporty sunglasses available at say, REI, the vast majority are polarized. Exceptions are typically specialized sunglasses, such as glacier glasses for snow. They're polarized good reason, and I personally would not buy non-polarized glasses unless I had a really good reason to want it.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to work for a lense company so I know a bit about lenses. There's nothing like a pair of Polarized lenses on a very sunny day. Period. Those people who are getting the 3D effect need to get their eyes acquainted to the lenses.

I currently use Transitions on my cycling glasses and I love them. I still have my other sunglasses w/ the Polarized lenses on them for very sunny days.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

in my experience, it may depend on the tint of your lens. if you have dark gray, I say "no never nyet" to polarized for cycling purposes...it does indeed result in certain dark areas (like tar) looking wet. but of course you know that and adapt. with lighter color lenses (i think red is best for cycling) then I have never noticed this "wet effect"...of course I am a nearly blind, progressives bifocal wearing, yokel and YMMV


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

F45 said:


> The above is complete nonsense. A 9% permissive lens will reduce the intensity of the glare by 91%. So if the lens has a pol filter it will reduce the remaining 9%. WOW, 9%, what a crippling intensity!
> 
> A polarized lens doesn't even reduce all glare - only that of the right polarization, and it will not reduce glare off of metal since it is not polarized. :thumbsup:
> 
> The big benefit of a polarized filter for fishing is because you want to be able to see THROUGH the glare and beneath the water. No one needs to see through asphalt.


No, 100% accurate - your mix of polarization, permission and "glare" is your confusion :frown2:

The glare here is light reflected by most non metallic flat surfaces. Thing like still water, wet roads in the winter, car hoods / windshields, etc. These surfaces reflect light ("glare") that is highly ordered in the horizontal plane - polarized lenses with a vertical filter can eliminate nearly all of this horizontal reflected glare.

Your simple example is a brightness exercise - it drops everything by (in your example) 91% - compared to a nice pair of Serengeti driver's lenses; they don't kill all the light at around 82% but cut nearly all horizontal glare off roads - and just for you, fishing.

Your "don't reduce glare at all" is simply you, talking out your a$$

You are correct about light reflected off bare metal, but I hope you are not meaning car panels like a hood or roof, because you would be incorrect, again...


----------



## method01 (Feb 27, 2012)

got no issues with polarized lenses and my Garmin 500


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*totally agree. .*



F45 said:


> The above is complete nonsense. A 9% permissive lens will reduce the intensity of the glare by 91%. So if the lens has a pol filter it will reduce the remaining 9%. WOW, 9%, what a crippling intensity!


When Assos was working with Zeiss on the Zegho, the most advanced cycling specific sunglasses available, they decided early on that polarized lenses are not good for road cycling. Zeiss knows more about optics than anyone on this forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys thanks for all the opinions. Obviously there is not right or wrong answer, many of the points raised are interesting. That being said I found the non-polarized argument more convincing. Along with that I went shopping over the weekend and found that Smith V2 Max fit great and the fit was the main selling point. I called Smith yesterday to ask about polarized lenses and Smith does not offer the V2 or V90 with polarized lenses. Their reasoning was interference with LCD screens.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It appears that the trend is away from polarization in cycling. While I often wear polarized glasses, my last few purchases have been photochromatic.


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

QQUIKM3 said:


> When Assos was working with Zeiss on the Zegho, the most advanced cycling specific sunglasses available, they decided early on that polarized lenses are not good for road cycling. Zeiss knows more about optics than anyone on this forum.:thumbsup:


Yes, Zeiss would never get involved with cycling and polarized, they know too much...

Giro Semi Compact Sunglasses


But why let information from the Zeiss Website get in the way of a good opinion...



*Perfect vision when cycling: which spectacle lenses are best for cyclists?*

_*Polarising lenses*

Rapid and frequent switching between light and shade puts a strain on your eyes. When you add glare and reflections or back light to the mix, dangers, curves or lane changes may not be visible until it's too late. This not only means losing time by having to brake, it could also pose a safety risk. Glasses – with or without correction – with polarising lenses provide the ideal protection against glare and help filter out reflections from bright, smooth surfaces. You can see better when cycling and identify risks earlier due to less dazzle._


Perfect vision when cycling: which spectacle lenses are best for cyclists?



Check Mate? :Yawn:


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

QQUIKM3 said:


> When Assos was working with Zeiss on the Zegho, the most advanced cycling specific sunglasses available, they decided early on that polarized lenses are not good for road cycling. Zeiss knows more about optics than anyone on this forum.:thumbsup:


This has absolutely nothing to do with optics. This is about ergonomics, human biology and cycling. Not even mentioning that a "one true answer" in any form is completely out of question.

Zeiss would have their say when it comes to implementation details, materials and manufacturing technologies. But as far as the actual functionality of cycling glasses is concerned, Zeiss's will sit in the corner and nervously wait for _my_ opinion.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Buckeye Nation said:


> No, 100% accurate - your mix of polarization, permission and "glare" is your confusion :frown2:
> 
> The glare here is light reflected by most non metallic flat surfaces. Thing like still water, wet roads in the winter, car hoods / windshields, etc. These surfaces reflect light ("glare") that is highly ordered in the horizontal plane - polarized lenses with a vertical filter can eliminate nearly all of this horizontal reflected glare.
> 
> ...



Everything I said is correct, and you are confused. It is as simple as that. I never typed the words "don't reduce glare at all", which pretty much proves that your reading comprehension is a couple grade levels below what your arrogance esteems it to be. :thumbsup:

Incidentally, the facts you post about the nature of glare above are correct, though not in contradiction to what I stated. I see someone has been canvassing the internet for a little physics brush-up.

I encourage you to get a little more real-world experience. Take two sets of sunglasses, one with a polarized filter, one without, and switch between them while you are driving on a sunny day. You will quickly note that the sun needs to be at the correct angle in relation to the road surface and your eyes for the glare to be filtered. Yes, Dorothy, you can be taking full glare off of the road even with your $200 polarized Oakleys.


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never really noticed much a difference polarized or non with cycling. Just get something quality. This is one of those items you'll notice a lot on the bike like good shoes or shifting, or a nice helmet. Other things are not so noticeable.


----------



## lafrancis (Dec 10, 2011)

Love polarized lenses for everything except cycling. For some reason it gives the tar in the road that fills cracks here in the Northeast a 3D effect and I find it a little disorienting. May not be the same where you live.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

ewitz said:


> Did you want to be able to read the display on the bike computer?


Two points about polarized glasses. 

First, the higher the quality and more uniform the polarization, the fewer odd optical artifacts (like weird or gaudy 3-D effects and spurious colors) you see. Really high quality polarized lenses should not feel any different from nonpolarized lenses apart from the glare reduction and a slight increase in contrast. The highest quality polarization I've seen in cycling glasses have been in Rudys, which are much more evenly polarized than any Oakleys I've seen.

Second, polarized sunglasses are (or are supposed to be) polarized horizontally, to preferentially absorb reflected light from the ground and other near-horizontal surfaces, which is also horizontally polarized. Most computer displays (such as the Garmin 500) are polarized vertically, so light from them passes unaffected through the polarized lenses and there is no problem reading them through polarized glasses. If your display appears blank when you view it through polarized glasses, either the computer display is mounted 90 degrees from the intended direction, the display itself is horizontally polarized, or your glasses are polarized vertically. The first problem may be fixable, depending on the computer. The second and third are not. Polarized sunglasses with the wrong polarization direction are worse than useless. You can test this by holding your glasses in front of the computer display and watching it as you rotate the lens through 180 degrees.


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

dont go polarized


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

vivid said:


> Guys thanks for all the opinions. Obviously there is not right or wrong answer, many of the points raised are interesting. That being said I found the non-polarized argument more convincing. Along with that I went shopping over the weekend and found that Smith V2 Max fit great and the fit was the main selling point. I called Smith yesterday to ask about polarized lenses and Smith does not offer the V2 or V90 with polarized lenses. Their reasoning was interference with LCD screens.


Nice. I got V90's on the cheap as everyday/backups. Although at this point I've invested more into my Rudy Project glasses, the V90's are very nice for rides. It's hard to escape the idea of buying another lens (just for aesthetics) or getting V2's eventually.


And Smith's customer service is top notch.


----------



## jfwhit (Aug 8, 2012)

*Polarized?*

No on polarized


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

How about circularly polarized, and if so, left, or right helicity?


----------

